# Barney Miller



## Hawke (Jul 17, 2007)

Barney Miller

Season One: Graft

YourTube:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 17, 2007)

This show was one of my favorites!


----------



## Carol (Jul 17, 2007)

Best bass line in television


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jul 18, 2007)

Abe Vigoda...need I say more?


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 18, 2007)

Hash brownie episode was the best!!!!


----------



## stickarts (Jul 18, 2007)

I loved that show. Brownie epsisode was great. I also liked the one with the guy that always escaped his prison cells.


----------

